# ich (Aussprache)



## L.P. Translator

Hallo,

Wie geht's? Ich habe, dass 'ich' kann zwei Wege ausgesprochen werden, gelernt: "isch" / "ihh". Welche ist das beste? Ich möchte lieber den "sch" Ton, was denkt euch?

Herzliche Grüße,

Leonardo


----------



## berndf

L.P. Translator said:


> Ich möchte lieber den "sch" Ton


Auf keinen Fall. Das geht nur, wenn Du einen ganz bestimmten Dialekt sprechen willst.


----------



## perpend

Ich stimme bernd zu. Sowohl "Isch" als auch "ihh" sind alle beide Dialekt.

Am besten beim ganz "normalen" *ich* bleiben (kein "s").


----------



## manfy

Volle Zustimmung zu beiden Antworten!
Da die 'ch'-Aussprache in 'ich' ungemein oft vorkommt in der deutschen Sprache, gibt es keine Rechtfertigung für Lerner, diesen Laut falsch auszusprechen.
Bei anderen Wörtern mit gleichem Laut, z.B. 'weich', wäre eine vergleichbare Aussprache als 'weisch' oder 'weihh' komplett falsch - sogar in Dialekten, die die Aussprache von 'ich' verzerren. Mach dir dies erst gar nicht zur Gewohnheit!


----------



## Dan2

Die Frage lautet, sollte ich das Wort "ich" als "isch" oder als "ihh" aussprechen?  Bin ich der einzige, der nicht weiß, was mit "ihh" gemeint ist?  Angesichts der Bedeutungslosigkeit von "ihh" und der Tatsache, dass der "isch-Laut" und der "ich-Laut" für Ausländer schwer zu unterscheiden sind, bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass wir wissen, was hier eigentlich gefragt wird.


----------



## perpend

"ihh" klingt wie "I" (Deutsch ausgesprochen), also kein "ch" dabei. Das gilt in manchen Dialekten in Bayern und Oesterreich, zum/als Beispiel.

"Ik" gibt es im Norden. 

Ich denke, dass "ich" hier (im Faden) zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Dan2

Ich bin ja mit "i" für "ich" vertraut, finde es aber unwahrscheinlich, dass "i" als "ihh" geschrieben werden würde.  Beachte auch, dass der OP sagt, er habe "zwei Wege" gelernt, "ich" auszusprechen ("isch" und "ihh").  Es ist kaum zu glauben, dass keine der beiden ihm beigebrachten Aussprachen das übliche "ich" ist.  Also halte ich es für möglich, dass er hier das normale "ich" als "isch" oder "ihh" schreibt.

Natürlich stimme ich euch allen zu, dass "ich" zu empfehlen ist.  Um das zu tun aber reicht es nicht dem Ausländer schriftlich zu befehlen, "Sag 'ich', nicht 'isch'".  IHR wisst ja was mit "isch" gemeint ist, er vielleicht nicht.


----------



## elroy

Hallo Leonardo!

Ich bin mit Dan. Am besten erklärst Du uns genau, was Du mit den zwei Aussprachen meinst, die Du gelernt hast. Wenn Du Dich mit IPA-Zeichen auskennst, geht das wohl am besten.

Die Standard-Aussprache des <ch> in <ich> lautet mit IPA-Ziechen [ç]. Diesen Laut gibt es leider nicht im Italienischen. Im Englischen gibt es ihn zwar schon (zum Beispiel im Wort <human>, wo [ç] der erste Laut ist), aber er kommt im Englischen nur am Wortanfang und vor bestimmten Vokalen vor, im Deutschen hingegen meistens in der Silbenkoda (also innerhalb einer Silbe nach dem Vokal bzw. dem Kern der Silbe), also fällt es in der Regel sowohl Englisch- als auch Italienisch-Muttersprachlern schwer, den Laut konsequent richtig auszusprechen. Deswegen greifen viele Nicht-Muttersprachler auf [ʃ] (also den <sch>-Laut) als Annäherung, aber das ist natürlich nicht zu empfehlen, außer man will einen bestimmten Dialekt sprechen, in dem diese Aussprache vorkommt.

Standardsprachlich gibt es einen phonemischen Unterschied zwischen [ç] und [ʃ], wie etwa das Minimalpaar _Löcher_ ([ç]) - _Löscher_ ([ʃ]) zeigt.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Natürlich stimme ich euch allen zu, dass "ich" zu empfehlen ist. Um das zu tun aber reicht es nicht dem Ausländer schriftlich zu befehlen, "Sag 'ich', nicht 'isch'". IHR wisst ja was mit "isch" gemeint ist, er vielleicht nicht.


Auf jeden Fall ist die richtige Aussprache so (alle Sprecher sprechen das den _ich_-Laut standardsprachlich korrekt aus).


----------



## L.P. Translator

Hallo alles!

Dankeschön für deine nützliche Ratschlage! Ich weiß, daß ich mich nicht so gut erklärt haben. Ich werde jetzt meine Meinung besser zu erklären versuchen.

Ich habe gelernt, daß die Deutsche Leute zwei Wege der "ich"-Laut auszusprechen haben. Ich kann nicht so gut die Phoneme mit Letter schreiben; aber bitte such ihr "Karl Richter interview" und "Herbert Von Karajan interview" auf YouTube. Ich bin ein Musiker und sie sind meine allein Beispiel.

K. Richter macht den "Ish"-Laut, wann er spricht; während H.V. Karajan den "Ihh"-Laut macht. Ich verstehe, daß die meisten Deutsche, möchten lieber Herbert Von Karajans Akzent. Karl Richter, trotzdem, ist eines des Größer Musikleitung, also war er auch ein sehr gebildet Person.

Meine Frage ist: welche Akzent soll ich imitieren?

Herzliche Grüße,

Leonardo


----------



## berndf

L.P. Translator said:


> K. Richter macht den "Ish"-Laut, wann er spricht


Das ist kein standarddeutsch. Karl Richter sprach mit einem ganz starken Dialekt.

Vergiss das besser.

PS: Dialekt ist falsch. Ich meinte Akzent. Siehe unten (#26 -- #28)


----------



## Kajjo

"Isch" ist KEINE erlaubte Aussprache des Standarddeutschen, sondern starker Dialekt. Das ist kein akzeptabler Akzent für einen Lernenden.

Es gibt mehrere Arten, ein "ch" auszusprechen und ich rate ganz dringend dazu, dich an den "Duden: Aussprache" zu halten. Das ist Standarddeutsch und damit wirst du überall gut verstanden und fällst nicht negativ auf.

Gerade bei einem Lernenden wird Dialekt sehr oft einfach als Fehler wahrgenommen.


----------



## L.P. Translator

Ach, ich verstehe! Na ja, also nicht mehr "isch"... dankeschön für den Ratschlag


----------



## Kajjo

Hier gibt es ein Ton-Beispiel zum Hören der korrekten Aussprache:

Duden | ich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## L.P. Translator

Danke!


----------



## JClaudeK

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist hier nirgends  von der Aussprache [iχ] (wie 'Loch' [lɔχ]) die Rede.
Vielleicht meint Translater mit "ihh" diese?

Wo wird "ich" wie _[iχ]  ausgesproche_n, fragt Ihr euch?  - z.B. in einigen Gegenden des Schwarzwalds. 

Edit:
_z.B. in einigen Gegenden des Schwarzwalds _und vielleicht von* de Dütschschwyz.*
In de Dütschschwyz werde im Alldag praktisch ussschliesslich alemannischi Mùndarte gschwätzt,
https://als.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweiz


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wo wird "ich" wie _[iχ]  ausgesproche_n, fragt Ihr euch? - z.B. in einigen Gegenden des Schwarzwalds.


Ja, es gibt mehrere oberdeutsche Dialekte, die die allophonische Palatalisierung [x]>[ç] nicht oder nur teilweise mitgemacht haben. LPT erwähnte explizit Karajan, der mit leichtem österreichischem Akzent sprach. Der _ich_-Laut ist allgemein der Schibboleth an dem mach den Österreicher auch dann noch erkennen kann, wenn er recht neutrales Standarddeutsch spricht. Anders als im hochallemanischen ist dieser Laut aber ein recht weit vorne gesprochenes [x] und recht deutlich von [χ] zu unterscheiden.


----------



## JClaudeK

L.P. Translator said:


> Na ja, also nicht mehr "isch"... dankeschön für den Ratschlag


Ich dachte, dass nur Franzosen "isch" sagen!?


----------



## L.P. Translator

Ja, mit den isch-Laut, meinte ich der Laut von Karl Richter, und mit den ihh (oder, ich) Laut, meinte ich Karajans.

Es ist sehr schwer zu erklären, aber ich glaube, daß den "Auslander" Laut, den Über euch sprechet, ist nicht so ganz wie Karl Richters Akzent, sondern einen starker Laut.

Ich spreche hier über den Unterschied zwischen die zwei Deutsche Lauten. Der Hochdeutsche "ich" und den (vielleicht Saxon) den anderen ich, den _ein wenig_ mehr "sh" hat.

Dieser ist eines des schwierigste Deutsche Texten, daß ich bis jetzt geschrieben haben. Also, Entschuldigung mich für irgendein Fehler!


----------



## L.P. Translator

Hallo, wie geht's ihnen heute?

Ich will nur eine Erklärung Über Karl Richter machen. Jemand hat über dieses Thread sagt, daß Karl Richter nicht gut Deutsch spricht. Ich habe meine Deutsche Deutschlehrerin einige Videos von Karl Richter angezeigt, und sie sagt, daß Herr Richter, obwohl mit ein Leichtes Saxonakzent, Perfekt Deutsch spracht, wie jede gebildet Person sollt. Ich frage mich, ob niemand eigentlich Karl Richter auf YouTube gesucht hat... ich empfehle ihnen auch, seine Werke zu hören.

Herzliche Grüße,
Leonardo


----------



## Frieder

Ja, das habe ich. Und ich finde auch, dass er nur mit einem leichten Akzent spricht (im Gegensatz zu Horst Seehofer zum Beispiel). Ich meine auch, dass der "isch-Laut" bei ihm nur angedeutet ist.


berndf said:


> Das ist kein standarddeutsch. Karl Richter sprach mit einem ganz starken Dialekt.


Vielleicht haben wir zwei verschiedene Videos angeschaut? Man hört zwar deutlich, dass Herr Richter aus dem Osten unserer Republik stammt, aber _ganz starker Dialekt_ klingt in meinen Ohren ganz anders. Er bemüht sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich um standardsprachliche Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe mir das Youtube-Video "Karl Richter live in Bild und Ton (I.)" angehört und finde, dass er zwar schon leichten Dialekt, aber bei weitem nicht extremen Dialekt spricht. Er ist sehr gut zu verstehen, bei einigen ganz wenigen Betonungen und Aussprachen klingt er aber auffällig nicht-standardsprachlich, warum auch immer das so in Einzelausdrücken durchkommt.

In "Karl Richter - short interview" gibt es gleich ein paar "ich" am Beginn und die klingen nicht nach "isch". Auch "nicht" spricht er normal aus.

Fragesteller: So oder so solltest du Standarddeutsch lernen und dich nicht an Dialektsprechern orientieren, ganz gleich wie sehr du ihn fachlich verehren magst. Lerne gutes Standarddeutsch, das wird dich erheblich weiterbringen.


----------



## Frank78

Frieder said:


> Vielleicht haben wir zwei verschiedene Videos angeschaut? Man hört zwar deutlich, dass Herr Richter aus dem Osten unserer Republik stammt, aber _ganz starker Dialekt_ klingt in meinen Ohren ganz anders. Er bemüht sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich um standardsprachliche Ausdrucksweise.



Bitte? Ich höre überhaupt keinen Akzent im Video "short interview" auf Youtube, nur ein bisschen Bühnendeutsch. Mit Sächsisch hat das allerdings 0,0 zu tun.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Er ist sehr gut zu verstehen, bei einigen ganz wenigen Betonungen und Aussprachen klingt er aber auffällig nicht-standardsprachlich, warum auch immer das so in Einzelausdrücken durchkommt.



Ich hab noch mal bei Wikipedia geguckt. Herr Richter ist ja gar kein Dresdner, sondern in Plauen geboren, dass könnte die auffällige Aussprache erklären. Dort spricht man Vogtländisch, was wie Erzgebirgisch, eher mit dem Fränkischen verwandt ist.


----------



## berndf

Von "Dialekt" habe ich nie etwas gesagt. Außer dem ins sch gehenden ch Laut habe auch keine dialektalen Besonderheiten festgestellt.

Er hat einen starken Ideolekt voller, oft prosodischer Anomalien, über deren Ursache ich nichts sagen kann.


----------



## perpend

Frank78 said:


> Ich hab noch mal bei Wikipedia geguckt. Herr Richter ist ja gar kein Dresdner, sondern in Plauen geboren, dass könnte die auffällige Aussprache erklären. Dort spricht man Vogtländisch, was wie Erzgebirgisch, eher mit dem Fränkischen verwandt ist.



Und wie schaut das "isch" und "misch" und "disch" aus, Frank, in der Aussprache, deinersischts? 

Ich habe mal mit einer Frau mal aus Plauen in Deutschland gearbeitet (nach der Wende).

Hochdeutsch kam nie ueber ihre Lippen. Ich will behaupten, dass sie "ich" im herkommlichen Sinne nicht aussprechen hätte koennen.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Von "Dialekt" habe ich nie etwas gesagt.


Dann schau dir doch bitte deinen Post #11 an.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte deinen Post #11 an.


OOOPs. Ich meine "Akzent". Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## L.P. Translator

Hallo,

Dankeschön für alle Interessant Antworten. Ich bin der Meinung mit Kajjo, daß ein Studenten nur Standard-Deutsch lernen muss. Ich habe die Frage gefragt, weil ich eigentlich welche Aussprache wirklich als Standarddeutsch gehalt ist wissen wollen. Und, näturlich, Karl Richter mein Größte Musikaler zu sein, ich HATTE daß er gut Deutsch spracht zu sagen (ich habe meine Deutsche Lehrerin gefragt).

Herzliche Grüße,
Leonardo


----------



## berndf

Er tut mir leid, dass ich mit "Dialekt" das falsche Wort benutzt habe. Das hat die Diskussion in die falsche Richtung geführt. Richter hatte eine sehr eigene Art zu sprechen, die aber nichts mit seinem heimischen Dialekt zu tun hatte. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass wer es ist, hätte ich vielleicht auf einen jiddischen Hintergrund getippt. Das ist aber bei ihm nicht der Fall, zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste.

To explain what I mean let me quickly switch to English and explain what I mean by analysing a random passage in this interview, 30 seconds between 1:30 and 2:00:
1:30: _Romantik_ = [ʁom*aː*ntɪk] rather than [ʁom*a*ntɪk]
1:31: _neunzehntes _= [n*œ*ʏntseːntəs] rather than [n*ɔ*ʏntseːntəs]
1:34: _gut _= [g*ʉ*ːt] rather than [g*u*ːt]
1:35: _Chöre _= [k*œ*ːʁə] rather than [k*ø*ːʁə]
1:42: _Chor _= [k*ɔ*ːʁ] rather than [k*o*ːʁ]
1:44: _Chöre _= [k*œ*ːʁə] rather than [k*ø*ːʁə]
1:46: _aus _= Somewhere between [*ɑ*ʊs] and [*ʌ*ʊs] rather than [*a*ʊs]
1:48: _wesentlich _= [v*ɛ*:zɛntlɪç] rather than [v*e*:zɛntlɪç]
1:52: _dickere_: non-apirated /k/ wich is much closer to a German /g/ than to a German /k/.
1:53: _größere _= [gr*œ*:*z*əʁə] rather than [gr*ø*:*s*əʁə]
1:57: _neunzehntes _= [n*œ*ʏntseːntəs] rather than [n*ɔ*ʏntseːntəs]
1:58: _und _[*ʉ*nt] rather than [*ʊ*nt]

That is simply too much to consider this a neutral and standard German.


----------



## Kajjo

I fully agree with Berndf. This is clearly non-standard pronunciation, but no strong dialect. It's just peculiar.

Wie ich schon in #22 sagte: "...bei einigen ganz wenigen Betonungen und Aussprachen klingt er aber auffällig nicht-standardsprachlich, warum auch immer das so in Einzelausdrücken durchkommt."


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Wie ich schon in #22 sagte: "...bei einigen ganz wenigen Betonungen und Aussprachen klingt er aber auffällig nicht-standardsprachlich, warum auch immer das so in Einzelausdrücken durchkommt."



Vielleicht versucht er krampfhaft Hochdeutsch zu sprechen und der lokale Akzent kommt nur manchmal durch.


----------



## perpend

Frank78 said:


> Vielleicht versucht er krampfhaft Hochdeutsch zu sprechen und der lokale Akzent kommt nur manchmal durch.



Das wollte ich ein bisschen in #26 andeuten. "Krampfhaft" ist ein gutes Wort. Hochdeutsch ist nicht immer Hochdeutsch. Meiner Erfahrung nach koennen manche Deutschen kein richtiges Hochdeutsch. Etwas Dialekt bricht immer durch.

Und, in dem Sinne, obwohl ich natürlich zustimme, dass man bei "ich" als Deutsch-Lernender bleiben soll, ist es aus Sicht von nicht-Mutterspachlern (wie L.P. (im OP)) schwer zu verstehen, warum es so kommt, dass renommierte Leute (Muttersprachler) manchmal kein reines Hochdeutsch sprechen.

(Sorry, but I hope that's on topic.)


----------



## L.P. Translator

Ach so! Es ist ein bisschen schwierig für mich, als Nichmuttersprachenstudenten, zwischen Hochdeutsch und Dialekte unterschieden. Besonders bezüglich Lautes!

Ich glaube dann daran, daß Karl Richter in dieser fall wahrscheinlich Normaldeutsch spricht, aber nicht für ein Nichtmuttersprache Studenten, weil er einen kleinen Regionalen Akzent hat. So wie als uns Italienisch Leute, wann wir korrekten Italienisch aber mit unserem Regionalakzent sprechen. Es ist sehr schwer, in Italien, ein Person daß nicht mit wenigstens eines leichtes Regionalakzents spricht, zu finden; aber es klingt so komisch, wenn ein Ausländer den Akzenten zu imitieren sucht. Deshalb, nur Standarditalienisch in Schule gelernt wurde.

Bitte, korrigier mich wenn ich zu viele Fehlers gemacht habe.


----------

